# NFLHD all 4x3?



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

So I've been watching the pre-games on NFLHD but they are all in 4x3 and look awful with partial view (can't see the info at the top). I thought maybe it was cuz I was watching games they had pre-recorded but even the live games are not widescreen! Is NFLHD going to continue non-widescreen?:nono2:


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

dbconsultant said:


> So I've been watching the pre-games on NFLHD but they are all in 4x3 and look awful with partial view (can't see the info at the top). I thought maybe it was cuz I was watching games they had pre-recorded but even the live games are not widescreen! Is NFLHD going to continue non-widescreen?:nono2:


Well you obviously haven't been watching ALL the games because there were a couple of games broadcast today (Sunday) in HD. Dolphins-Bucs and Jets-Redskins.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

I noticed yesterday, the guide actually has HD listed in the info for the games which are in HD.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Were there any other HD games besides the ones yesterday? I finally caught some actual HD games yesterday and they looked nice BUT I found their banner scoreboard at the top of the screen to be distracting. It isn't really blocking useful game action, but it is about twice as tall as it needs to be and my eyes kept being drawn to it during the game.

I would really like to see them migrate to a smaller or at least one line banner to be less distracting.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

I accepted the NFLHD being in 4:3 for some games since they are just replaying the local team's broadcasts. If the local TV station does not have, or use, HD cameras then that's what we get. If the NFL channel originates the game then I see no reason why it should not be in HD.

NBC's Sunday night game (live) was not in HD for some reason. The Sunday night game a week ago was. Strange..wonder what rationale is used by the networks.


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

Its just because it is pre season. When the season starts you will see a lot more in HD..


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

HDMe said:


> Were there any other HD games besides the ones yesterday? I finally caught some actual HD games yesterday and they looked nice BUT I found their banner scoreboard at the top of the screen to be distracting. It isn't really blocking useful game action, but it is about twice as tall as it needs to be and my eyes kept being drawn to it during the game.
> 
> I would really like to see them migrate to a smaller or at least one line banner to be less distracting.


Vikings v. Steelers was in HD


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

4bama said:


> I accepted the NFLHD being in 4:3 for some games since they are just replaying the local team's broadcasts. If the local TV station does not have, or use, HD cameras then that's what we get. If the NFL channel originates the game then I see no reason why it should not be in HD.
> 
> NBC's Sunday night game (live) was not in HD for some reason. The Sunday night game a week ago was. Strange..wonder what rationale is used by the networks.


Was in HD for me, probably a glitch with your local yocals.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

4bama said:


> NBC's Sunday night game (live) was not in HD for some reason. The Sunday night game a week ago was. Strange..wonder what rationale is used by the networks.


The NBC Sunday night game was in HD for me last night... though I didn't watch all of it. I think there was Gymnastics or something on prior to that on NBC and that looked like it was in HD too.


----------



## Jimmie Perkins (Aug 21, 2006)

The NFL Network preseaon schedule, from the NFL web site, has a full listing of games and identifies which games will be shown in HD. I would link but I have not made enough posts.


----------



## bulldog200024 (Jan 27, 2006)

4bama said:


> I accepted the NFLHD being in 4:3 for some games since they are just replaying the local team's broadcasts. If the local TV station does not have, or use, HD cameras then that's what we get. If the NFL channel originates the game then I see no reason why it should not be in HD.
> 
> NBC's Sunday night game (live) was not in HD for some reason. The Sunday night game a week ago was. Strange..wonder what rationale is used by the networks.


It was in HD here and looked great.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

OK, glad to hear NBC's national broadcast was really in HD. My NBCHD signal comes from OTA channel 12 from Montgomery and was SD for the entire game, probably a problem with their link....I watch Leno and other HD broadcasts from 12 with no problems so I assumed a network problem.

Earlier today I started watching the 49ers/Raiders game on NFLHD and the first quarter was in SD, even though the OSG said HD. I assume SF Channel 5 (originator) had technical difficulties because starting with the second quarter and for the remainder of the game it was in HD.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Jimmie Perkins said:


> The NFL Network preseaon schedule, from the NFL web site, has a full listing of games and identifies which games will be shown in HD. I would link but I have not made enough posts.


If you scan teh NFL HD schedule, you will see in info which game is HD. They seem to have games listed as SD at one time slot & HD at another!?


----------



## LASooner (Jan 24, 2005)

Something I've noticed is the on screen graphics a lot of times are SD even when the game is HD. The afformentioned Steelers game had this, the clock overlay was very aliased, my guess is they format all their graphics for SD and just down convert by chopping off the excess on the widescreen and conform to D1 resolution. So they only need 1 overlay computer system for the broadcast.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

NFL HD is rebroadcasting local area's games and are not putting most of the graphics viewed on the broadcasts. It seems most of the stations are using 720p and may be part of the cause.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I noticed that sometimes they have an "NFL Network" crew... but other times, like the Jets/Redskins game, it was clearly a rebroadcast of CBS 2 with their announcers and everything, including some CBS promo spots!

So I guess the problem/complaint I had with the scoreboard logo would only apply to the games NFL Network covers themselves... the other games that they rebroadcast later using other station feeds will probably be left with whatever CBS/FOX stuff that came with it.


----------

